
Susan Potter Will Live Forever - bane
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2019/01/visible-human-susan-potter-cadaver/
======
i_feel_great
That site is impossible to navigate. Scrolling, clicking... doesn't do what
you expect.

